# Intro and assistance with Faema S1 Carisma



## 2 a Day (Jul 29, 2020)

Good afternoon to all,

I recently moved to the UK, from SA, and was appalled by the lack of good coffee shops. There are 2-3 in Cambridge that are worth a mention, but for the most part - disappointing. I therefore decided to buy a second hand Carisma and go on a short barista course. I have a few close friends that are roasters, back in SA, so have always been close to the coffee culture. It was not until i bought my own machine, almost a year ago, that i realised how many variables there are in producing 'Nirvana'. I restrict myself to a maximum of 3 shots per day, and have only recently started venturing onto other roasts. I figured that i should at least try to consistently deliver a great expresso, 9/10 times before changing to another bean.

The Carisma has been a great machine, in my opinion though, it could do with a larger boiler. I find that steam power for micro frothing could be found wanting if temperature is turned down a degree or two. I've also come across a thermometer that one could add to the E61 head to ensure your group head temperature is spot on - a bit steep at £60, but i think to could be a worthy addition.

I've started having minor issues with the machine (Leaks) here and there and noticed that there's scale build up. I am convinced that the boiler needs to be cleaned. I approached a repairer down the road who wants to charge me £400 to service the boiler...... I see this as a great opportunity for me to get to know the machine and it's inner workings. Can anyone please recommend where i can get gasket sets and an anti-vac valve along with a few hoses and plastic y joints (brittle)?

I've tried a crowd in Hatfield, Mulmar, but after numerous messages and e-mail, i don't seem to be getting any response.

Regards

C


----------

